
Human Error - djanowski
http://soveran.com/human-error.html
======
djanowski
I happened to be reading The Design of Everyday Things at the same time as
Understanding Air France 447. It was surprising to see how the concepts
explained in the book by Don Norman applied perfectly to explain the errors
made by the pilots -- even though airplanes are not everyday things.

